# Feral cats(to shoot or not to shoot)?



## 90redryder

I have some obnoxious wild cats roaming around near my house making a mess in my yard and climbing all over my truck, and its about time I dispose of them. Who knows if it is legal to dispose of these feral cats with a firearm? Obviously I would use a live animal trap and take them out in the boonies to take care of business. I know the animal lovers would loose their minds if they got wind of it, but as long as they dont have the law on their side I really couldnt care less what anybody says about it.


----------



## PredatorSlayer

not to shoot.


----------



## Bax*

Seems like this topic came up a while ago.....?

Ahhh.... here it is:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13912&hilit=feral+cats

Maybe that will help?


----------



## Loke

Just follow Troy's advice.

CHOOT 'EM!!!!!!


----------



## cornerfinder

I started that post oh… so long ago. Since then our congress has passed a law that those who live in rural areas are ok to dispatch these pests. Please look up the law. That being said there may be firearm discharge laws where you live, and you may be in the city. I live in a RR1 (Rural Residential) zone in the salt lake valley that’s all I will say about my whereabouts. I don’t have the problem anymore. My only criteria were the cats with collars were turned into animal control. Many practice the three S’s (SSS).
Shoot Shovel and Shutup.
Good luck


----------



## Bax*

I bought some Aguilla Super Colbri .22s for my Single Six, I wonder how well those would work on a cat?


----------



## Al Hansen

I bought some .22 shorts to help with a racoon infestation 17 years ago. Still got a whole box. I'll sell em for $20.00 !!!!  :O•-: o-||


----------



## Bax*

Those are some expensive shorts Al! But I'll trade you a basement dweller and a unicorn figurine with the horn broken off (so basically, its a horse now).


----------



## Loke

I've got some old 22 longs and a half box of bird shot to trade for the basement dweller. As long as she gets along with a 16 year old cat that is starting to have urinary tract issues.


----------



## NHS

Loke said:


> I've got some old 22 longs and a half box of bird shot to trade for the basement dweller. As long as she gets along with a 16 year old cat that is starting to have urinary tract issues.


 -_O-


----------



## Moostickles

Bax* said:


> I bought some Aguilla Super Colbri .22s for my Single Six, I wonder how well those would work on a cat?


I love those Aguilla Super Colibris! They've done a good job on the magpie population around the area we hang our deer and elk after a good hunt.

They still have a pretty good "pop" to them when you shoot them out of a handgun; however, if you shoot them out of a rifle they are almost silent and will have plenty of power to kill a cat out to about 15 yards, 20 yards may be pushing it though. You have to load them one at a time, and they work *a lot* better out of any type of rifle that is not semi automatic. If all you have is a semi-auto, then you just have to hold the action closed when you shoot.

All in all, should do the job though.


----------



## 90redryder

I figured it would be fun to hammer one with a .357 magnum, but apparently its a felony to do so. Its a shame that the animal lovers get power to pass these laws. Any logical person would be more than happy to let me personally take care of the **** cats rather than waste tax payer money by making animal control come out and pick them up. Im still undecided on whether or not I will risk it.


----------



## 90redryder

cornerfinder said:


> I started that post oh&#8230; so long ago. Since then our congress has passed a law that those who live in rural areas are ok to dispatch these pests. Please look up the law. That being said there may be firearm discharge laws where you live, and you may be in the city. I live in a RR1 (Rural Residential) zone in the salt lake valley that's all I will say about my whereabouts. I don't have the problem anymore. My only criteria were the cats with collars were turned into animal control. Many practice the three S's (SSS).
> Shoot Shovel and Shutup.
> Good luck


How exactly can I look up the law?


----------



## Moostickles

90redryder said:


> I figured it would be fun to hammer one with a .357 magnum, but apparently its a felony to do so. Its a shame that the animal lovers get power to pass these laws. Any logical person would be more than happy to let me personally take care of the **** cats rather than waste tax payer money by making animal control come out and pick them up. Im still undecided on whether or not I will risk it.


If a cat/dog/raccoon/skunk/hampster is being a pest by damaging property/livestock/protected wildlife, you have the right to "do away" with it as long as you are not discharging a firearm in a place that it is restricted (i.e. - city limits).

-8/- //dog//


----------



## Dunkem

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> love those Aguilla Super Colibris! They've done a good job on the magpie population around the area we hang our deer and elk after a good hunt.


 Thought magpies were protected now. I know we used to get .25 cents each for them when I was a kid


----------



## Moostickles

Dunkem said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> 
> love those Aguilla Super Colibris! They've done a good job on the magpie population around the area we hang our deer and elk after a good hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought magpies were protected now. I know we used to get .25 cents each for them when I was a kid
Click to expand...

As I understand it, they can be shot if they are menacing. They would ruin some of the meat we had hanging by pooping all over it and pecking at it. They also attacked our dogs and house cat constantly (I personally didn't care about the cat, I'd shoot it if I didn't want to live in the doghouse).

Any time I would let them out in the yard, the magpies would chase them until they were exhausted and didn't care if they were pecked at. They've got the scars on their heads to prove it.


----------



## wapiti67

I will re-state my favorite motto...I do think it applys in this case.....An Arrow makes no noise...


----------



## Moostickles

wapiti67 said:


> I will re-state my favorite motto...I do think it applys in this case.....An Arrow makes no noise...


The cat with the arrow sticking out of it sure does though... :lol:


----------



## 90redryder

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it would be fun to hammer one with a .357 magnum, but apparently its a felony to do so. Its a shame that the animal lovers get power to pass these laws. Any logical person would be more than happy to let me personally take care of the **** cats rather than waste tax payer money by making animal control come out and pick them up. Im still undecided on whether or not I will risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> If a cat/dog/raccoon/skunk/hampster is being a pest by damaging property/livestock/protected wildlife, you have the right to "do away" with it as long as you are not discharging a firearm in a place that it is restricted (i.e. - city limits).
> 
> -8/- //dog//
Click to expand...

You make a very good point.


----------



## wapiti67

The cat only has the arrow sticking in it for 30 sec...just long enough to expire...maybe you need to learn to shot better..


----------



## Flyfishn247

I bought a Benjamin nitro piston XL for yard pests, just as quiet as a bow and shoots a .177 pellet as fast as a .22 LR. It will easily kill a cat, just saying. The robins in my yard that eat my strawberries are going to pay.


----------



## Packfish

Make sure it's a feral cat- never know when someone might just retaliate. not a great cat guy - though the house has one. I have always given everything thier due and as an unbelievable athlete of the animal world they get it from me.
A feral cat though I have no problem with eliminating. But if I saw someone take our cat out that stays with in the property ( a couple of acres) they really would wish they had recosidered that action.


----------



## Moostickles

Packfish said:


> Make sure it's a feral cat- never know when someone might just retaliate. not a great cat guy - though the house has one. I have always given everything thier due and as an unbelievable athlete of the animal world they get it from me.
> A feral cat though I have no problem with eliminating. But if I saw someone take our cat out that stays with in the property ( a couple of acres) they really would wish they had recosidered that action.


+1


----------



## ram2h2o

Live trap em, and either turn over to SPCA or get some dry ice and a large garbage bag and do it yourself.


----------



## Dunkem

Where my wife used to work they had a few feral cats,and done away with them.3 weeks later they had mice everywhere and could not figure out why :?: (Not a big cat fan, but thought this was kind of funny


----------



## Flyfishn247

The only time I have shot cats is when pheasant hunting, well away from any developed areas. My sister had a problem with a neighbor that had 20+ cats, they live trapped them and took them to the pound. I don't mind cats and wouldn't shoot a cat I assumed was someone's pet. But wild, feral cats on a farm or running free in fields well away from a developed area are a nuisance and should be treated as such.


----------



## a_bow_nut

It would be to bad if you forgot that they were sitting next to the car that was running for a while. You were just going to take them for a ride and forgot.


----------



## Nambaster

A snare seems to do the job pretty quick. They arent selective. If you have an animal causing problems and you know more or less the size of the animal. The snare will convict the animal and pass judgement for you. If set right they are lethal and eliminate whatever species maybe causing the issue.


----------



## HunterDavid

http://le.utah.gov/~2011/bills/hbillint/hb0210s01.htm

Here is the change in the law! They are legal IF they are feral.....


----------



## shaun larsen

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will re-state my favorite motto...I do think it applys in this case.....An Arrow makes no noise...
> 
> 
> 
> The cat with the arrow sticking out of it sure does though... :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: im not going to name names, but i know several people who had this same thought one time. they had a problem cat. they live in the county, so shooting guns is legal, but didnt want to upset anyone or clue in the owners of the cat as to where their fluffy disappeared to. they figured a gun makes too much noise, and an arrow is just as lethal as a bullet, right?! well long story short, the arrow didnt find the 'X' like they had planned, and little fluffy went running home, through the doggy door and expired on the kitchen floor where the family was gathered..... o-|| :O•-: -)O(- :shock: :lol: 

my advice is to do what others have already suggested. trap the cats with a live trap, then take them out where no one is around and take care of business that way.


----------



## Bax*

HunterDavid said:


> http://le.utah.gov/~2011/bills/hbillint/hb0210s01.htm
> 
> Here is the change in the law! They are legal IF they are feral.....


Does this apply to my cat? She is pretty wild if you ask me

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=33107


----------



## cnegeese801

We call them roof rabbits (ferrel Cats) LOL Just FYI


----------



## Loke

Bax* said:


> HunterDavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://le.utah.gov/~2011/bills/hbillint/hb0210s01.htm
> 
> Here is the change in the law! They are legal IF they are feral.....
> 
> 
> 
> Does this apply to my cat? She is pretty wild if you ask me
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=33107
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the feline or the sister-in-law?


----------

